# Sticky  Important Info Re-Vaccination Validity



## zulurita

I wrote to DEFRA regarding the dilemma over the anti-rabies booster /re-vaccination. Here is their reply:

"As from 1st Oct 04 the EC 998/2003 regulation says that for the purposes of non commercial movement of pets the manufacturer's datasheet recommendations should be followed, therefore if a dog/cat is vaccinated against rabies with a two year vaccine in the UK and travels to France it will have its booster in two years time, not annually as France once required.
Only pets that become resident in France after being there for 3 months will need an annual vaccination."

Regards
Laura Moon
Pets Helpline
[email protected] 

So after reading the reply WE SHALL NOT BE REVACCINATING JABULILE THIS AUG AND WILL DO SO NEXT AUG 2007 WHEN IT IS DUE AS PER HER EU PASSPORT

PS: Does this require a sticky added to the post?


----------



## klubnomad

Good information for those that travel with their pets

Dave

656


----------



## zulurita

thanks Dave,
I certainly hope it helps everyone taking their pets abroad. We obviously had Jabulile revaccinated last year when it wasn't necessary. We had previously, when using the paper pets certificates had gone 2 yrs with no problems and then were told it was needed in France every year so started to comply but then with the new EU pets passport it changed but the vets nor DEFRA made this clear, in fact we did ask our vet but was told it was required every year, so at least now we have clarification and can follow what is stated in the EU pets passport i.e. follow the validity date as in the pets passport, UNLESS YOU PLAN TO BE IN AN EU COUNTRY MORE THAN 3 MONTHS THEN IT WILL NEED TO BE AS PER THAT COUNTRY I.E. 1 YEAR.


----------



## GypsyRose

Rita .. is the south of Spain still coming under different rules (that is every year for rabies shot??) Do you know?  I hate having all these chemicals pumped into our dogs. :roll:


----------



## 89564

Thanks Rita

Will put a copy of your post in his PP.At last something in writing.

Think when J is re-vaccinated the validity will be for 3 years.

Well done

Nick


----------



## zulurita

Hi Gypsy Rose,

I take the reply from the DEFRA Pets Helpline to mean THAT THE MANUFACTURERS VALIDITY DATE IN THE PETS PASSPORT IS WHAT MATTERS.

France is usually our first port of call but should also apply to all EU countries as they have all signed up to this new blue EU Pets Passport. If going to Spain for the winter and in the country for more than 3 months then the 1 year vaccination would apply. We were not checked at all when we went to Spain end 2004 and until mid march 2005 after that we were back in France and home by mid April.

Croatia is a permitted non EU country and we had no trouble recently going into Croatia they just asked if she had papers and we said yes. Going back into Slovenia they wanted to see her passport but only looked at her picture. Hungary, Poland & Slovakia no problems. We maybe going back to Croatia next year so hope all will be ok and that they will accept the validity as stated in the pets passport but we do not foresee any problems as pets travelling between countries is a common event in Europe. 
Like Moondog we have printed out DEFRA's reply and put it with Jabulile's passport. We don't anticipate any problems coming back into UK as under the old scheme with the Pets certificate and all the various papers we took the 2 years to mean that and did in fact on our first time travelling with Jabulile go 2 yrs as stated on her papers and had no problem. Only one camp site ? the 2 yrs but as the paper had the validity date and she was within that they accepted it.

Lots of countries like 1 yr but if they have all signed up to the EU Blue Passport scheme then all should be ok providing the pet is travelling within the validity dates.
Hope that helps, certainly Defra's reply seems to make the issue clearer.


----------



## GypsyRose

Thank you for that Rita!! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Pets passport*

Hi Jabulile

One day you will have to meet up with me. Your mummy's posts on this subject have been of great assistance to me and my dad.

Many thanks to you and your mum.

Oscar

PS I made my dad type this as I am too lazy!


----------



## zulurita

Just thought I would bring this post to the front again in case some people haven't seen it.


----------



## Barts

*pets vaccination*

Please be very careful if you are just a day late getting the rabies booster done you have to go through the whole process again this happened to us . The last date our dog had her injection administered was 15/09/04 I booked an appointment with our vet and was given the 16/09/06 he rang me up the evening on the 15/09/06 and said the pet passport was now invalid and we had to get the injection, bloodtest and wait a period of another 6  months before we could take her abroad so please make sure you have the booster within the two years and not a day over


----------



## zulurita

I feel for you.

Our vet is on the ball and made sure we knew to book a vets appointment BEFORE the anti-rabies expired. They even sent a card to remind us when the 1 year was coming up but as we knew it lasted for 2 years we left it. 

We had Jabulile done before we went to the Western show at Malvern on 7th Aug she was actually due a week later but we wanted to make sure we weren't late :wink: So she is all up to date for her next trip. 

The vet mentioned having the anti-rabies every year, just in case we would forget at 2 years!. We said no if it lasts for 2 years then that was ok with us as we go frequently and are constantly checking the passport and vaccination validity.

Do also remember that if you plan to be in France for more than 3 months then the 1 year rule applies. Pets are counted as being resident in the country if you are there for 3 months or more and subject to their regulations.

It is a GREAT pity that the vets didn't remind you when you phoned for an appointment because if vaccination was done on 15/9 then the booster should have been done on the 14/9 at the latest.

If the vets knew it was for the anti rabies vaccination re pets passport then I think it was very remiss of the surgery to give you an appointment for the 16th!!! I feel they should have informed you at the time you tried to make the appointment.


----------



## Bernies

Barts said "...the pet passport was now invalid and we had to get the injection, bloodtest and wait a period of another 6 Sad months before we could take her abroad so please make sure you have the booster within the two years and not a day over"

we were in a similar situation earlier this year our youngest dog being two days overdue, but stuck to our guns about the need for a full course again, and the vet relented - she gave us the datasheet from the vaccine which states that it lasts three years.

Different vacccines may have different timescales but you should always ask for the datasheet for any medication for your pets - you always get it for yourself!

Bernie's OH


----------



## 98452

Getting very confused here (having dim day) 

Our dogs are due in November for the two yearly jab but we are going to France for 3 weeks September and was intending to have them done straight away on our return.

Is there a problem?


----------



## Bernies

RR, I don't see that there is any problem, as long as the dogs immunisation is within the time scale given on the datasheet for that specific vaccine (2 years in your case).

Just make sure the routine boosters are given in time - November. If you aren't sure you can ask the vet for a datasheet for the vaccine which should be noted in the passport.
Ask for the datasheet for the boosters given later on.

Bernie's OH


----------



## 98452

Bernies said:


> RR, I don't see that there is any problem, as long as the dogs immunisation is within the time scale given on the datasheet for that specific vaccine (2 years in your case).
> 
> Just make sure the routine boosters are given in time - November. If you aren't sure you can ask the vet for a datasheet for the vaccine which should be noted in the passport.
> Ask for the datasheet for the boosters given later on.
> 
> Bernie's OH


Thank you :wink:


----------



## zulurita

RR,

All ok for your trip in Sept. Just make sure the anti-rabies booster is given before the (2 year expiry, in your case,) date, eg: if given Nov 10th then make sure the booster is before 10th).


----------



## Briarose

Hi zulurita I notice your first post is quite a while ago so I presume since that time you would have decided whether to have a two year jab or yearly, can you or anyone else tell me if you have encountered any probs not having the jab yearly ? my dog was done in Aug 2006 and the vet advised me that I needed the booster in Aug 2008..............I just want to be sure that I am ok, as it is now two months over the time a yearly booster would have been due.

Sorry to be a pain and ask this but I have read here and other forums and some posts elsewhere have worried me a little as we plan to head off just after Xmas and I would hate to go away worrying.

The expiry on my passport for him is Aug 2008.


----------



## takeaflight

I only have Charlie inoculated every two years, No problems.

However you must have it done before the actual day not the month.

E.g if your dog was inoculated on the 11th August then you must repeat before the 11th.


----------



## Briarose

Hi thanks yes I have read that that is important and have it firmly fixed in my mind not to go a day over..............I just wanted someone to say that they had actually waited two years and had no probs in France I would be so upset to encounter any probs with my boy.

We got our new motorhome today and part of the excitement is the thoughts of heading off just after Xmas to Spain or Portugal for 6 weeks so this worry has been at the back of my mind as we really wouldn't consider going if Rolo couldn't come with us.


----------



## takeaflight

> We got our new motorhome today and part of the excitement is the thoughts of heading off just after Xmas to Spain or Portugal for 6 weeks so this worry has been at the back of my mind as we really wouldn't consider going if Rolo couldn't come with us.


I know how you feel but as long as you have his passport and the rabies is current, relax and have a good time.

I used to book a vet in France near the port for returning home, but now I call into one on the way home 24 hrs before returning then by the time we gat back to Calais we are ready to go, as opposed to hanging around for the 24 hrs. We have found quite often Fench vets have appointment system in the mornings but walk ins in the afternoon.

Have a good time Roy


----------



## 104705

The date you follow is always the one listed in your passport. The reason for different time periods is that the vaccines used in other countries have different licensing. I have imported dogs from Germany, France and Belgium and they all have their own rules. I must admit, I didn't know about this 3 month period, but am puzzled by the statement, as the licensing and immunity hasn't changed.


----------



## zulurita

Hi Briarose,

Just seen your post.

As others have said 2 years is absolutely OK.

We waited 2 years for our dog Jabulile to be done this year ( her anti rabies re-vaccination) and had her done in August 07 last done August 05. We actually had her done about a week before the due date as we were away other wise would have made sure it was a day or two before the expiry date.

We also waited the 2 years when the scheme first came out and we had papers instead of a blue EU passport as we followed the validity date then and nobody said a thing. Then the vet and others said it must be done every year so of course we followed their advice then. Even now our vets send a reminder yearly! We have told our vets it is not required and the 2 year validity stands ( IT IS WRITTEN IN THE PASSPORT so can't be disputed at pet check in).

DEFRA when they emailed me stated if we were in for eg. France for 3 months or more then we had to follow French rules and have the dog vaccinated yearly. This is because once a dog/pet is in the country for 3 months or more becomes classed as a resident and their rules apply.

How they check this I do not know unless at vets when having the return to UK treatment for tick and worms. We have been in Europe for 4 months entering and leaving via France but no one asked whether we had been in France for 3 months or more. We hadn't though.

Enjoy your trip.

Also make sure you use Frontline as some people are using Advantix which is fine but the vet in Arques told our friends this was not allowed as part of the tick treatment for returning to UK.

We usually buy Frontline in France but have also bought it online at www.petmeds.co.uk as it is cheaper than at the vets and now not on prescription. Likewise Drontal for the worming treatment. So you can have everything you need when you turn up at the vets and keep vet bill to a minimum.

PS: Keep an eye out on DEFRA web site as vets in UK and France seem to think there maybe changes to the return to UK treatment. ? we maybe able to give it ourselves and ? sign a declaration. We certainly hope this comes about as it would save us being constrained by looking for suitable vets etc and being in a certain place at the right time. So much easier to do the treatment in the motorhome wherever one is. We always write down the date it is due on our calendar so it would be no different.


----------



## 104705

zulurita said:


> PS: Keep an eye out on DEFRA web site as vets in UK and France seem to think there maybe changes to the return to UK treatment. ? we maybe able to give it ourselves and ? sign a declaration. We certainly hope this comes about as it would save us being constrained by looking for suitable vets etc and being in a certain place at the right time. So much easier to do the treatment in the motorhome wherever one is. We alsways make the date it is due so it would be no different.


There may be some changes soon as the derogation from freedom of movement given to the UK is due to expire soon. Sweden, who closely mirrored the UK have now changed so the six months wait period (although they had three months) is not required. It will be interesting to see if DEFRA will still be able to make their case.


----------



## Briarose

Many thanks for all your replies it is much appreciated..............I think this post makes my 5 free posts now so have to go and find out how to pay to post some more..................well worth it as you all seem to be so helpful and friendly.

I would rather pay by cheque as not keen on online switch etc (friend of mine had internet probs) so maybe a few days before I can reply some more.....................you have set my mind at rest though and I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## Briarose

Just returned from our one month holiday in Portugal (do a report later) and wanted to post that I had no probs with the two year vaccination at Calais yesterday.

Thanks Rita for the name of the vet that you use in Forges he was lovely and so helpful the only thing he did say was next time it would be better to make an appointment the day before as he is operating an appt system and I had to wait whilst he saw others first so I was lucky that the timing was OK, I explained that I had tried to phone first but the receptionist doesn't speak english so he has said to ask for him personally (Patrick) when I phone on future travels............I explained about MHF and he is also happy for anyone else to do the same, he was such a lovely man that I would def use him in the future for info he is in Forges Les Eaux and the telephone number is 02 35 90 55 55 he also said it would be ok to take our own frontline treatment with us (his suggestion) we found the surgery easily accesible too which was a big bonus.

I wanted to reasure anyone who might be doubtful about the two year vaccination (as someone worried me silly over it whilst away and in fact took the edge off the holiday by saying I should have had it done yearly no matter what) so I asked at Calias Eurotunnel yesterday and the information I was given there is that they always go by the expiry date on the passport..............our other dog had vaccinations last summer and the date on hers is 3 yearly which I hadn't heard of before.

I hope that helps anyone in the future who might also be worried.


----------



## zulurita

Glad all went well for you Briarose,

Yes Patrick is great,  

We do generally make an appointemt wherever we go so that we do not worry about it. did you stay at the Aire opp municipal campsite?

I wrote to DEFRA hence this post originally, because of all the conflicting reports about vaccinations and their validity. I thought i would get DEFRA's response.

On our next trip out we are going to Joinville. as we were doing our research we visited the tourist office web site and asked about vets in their town as we knew there was an aire nearby. 

The Joinville tourist office kindly made the appointment for June for us  and that was without asking. I tried thanking them by replying to their email but it was returned so will thank them when we go. We will of course stop at the Aire on our way through France and just check at the Vets to make sure the appointment has been made :wink: Well I like to make sure there are no hiccups on our way back.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Rita no we didn't stay on the aire although we did visit it (very nice) and exercise the dogs we decided as it was our first trip to travel nearer to Calais to overnight but I will def stay there in the future as we loved the little town................if only Patrick was our Vet here he was a true gentleman and couldn't have been more helpful, it seems to me that some motorhomers still do not realise that the two year vaccination is perfectly OK as I say someone worried me silly.

On the other side of the coin we met a lovely couple who should have had friends with them on holiday but due to their dog having a yearly vaccine when it wasn't needed (should have been two years) the dog had reacted badly and been unable to travel, apparently they have an on going dispute with the vet as they should have been advised that the vaccine the dog had had was in fact a two yearly and the yearly one wasn't needed.............my general opinion is that many people still aren't being given the precise information on all this by their own Vets.


----------



## zulurita

I feel sorry for the people whose dog reacted badly.

We did question our vet re the anti-rabies vaccination when they sent us a reminder just before the year was up!!

The vet said they like to make sure there are no problems getting into country!!! So pointed out DEFRA's response and validity date of vaccination.

We also had to be careful when treating our dog for heartworm, leishmaniasis (?spelling) as we too went to a vet in Benicassim but as it was winter we hadn't treated our dog before we left.

The Vet in Benicassim did tell us to space out the treatment so as not to overload the dogs immune system.

A collar is needed for the leishmaniasis and we get Stronghold for heartworm. 
Frontline Combo we buy in France as well, need a prescription from Vet in UK to buy it in UK.


----------



## Briarose

zulurita said:


> I feel sorry for the people whose dog reacted badly.
> 
> We did question our vet re the anti-rabies vaccination when they sent us a reminder just before the year was up!!
> 
> The vet said they like to make sure there are no problems getting into country!!! So pointed out DEFRA's response and validity date of vaccination.
> 
> We also had to be careful when treating our dog for heartworm, leishmaniasis (?spelling) as we too went to a vet in Benicassim but as it was winter we hadn't treated our dog before we left.
> 
> The Vet in Benicassim did tell us to space out the treatment so as not to overload the dogs immune system.
> 
> A collar is needed for the leishmaniasis and we get Stronghold for heartworm.
> Frontline Combo we buy in France as well, need a prescription from Vet in UK to buy it in UK.


Hi ref the heartworm the Vet in Portimao recommended that we have a blood test just to make sure they hadn't already picked it up (we had only been in the south for 24 hours approx) but he said if they had already picked it up they would react to the tablet and it could be fatal, so I decided to err on the side of caution and have the test, which he did in the surgery within minutes he said all was fine and then gave them a tablet each, I understand if I were to continue giving them the tablet once a month from now on I would have no probs if we return to Spain/Portugal next winter............I am now going to check that out with our own Vet next week as I don't want to overload them with tablets etc etc next time though I would def check all that before departure as I was in the dark this time.

I am now also aware of the caterpillar problem in pine forests (as I said in my other post today) but I am sure alot of people still don't realise that they are a potential killer...........worth mentioning all this in this sticky for other members to read.


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Briarose / Rita (zulurita) Do you think you could post address/directions for this vet please? We have found a good one just outside of Le Touquet which we have used in the past but this sounds even better. Briarose, can you tell us how much they are charging? 
Hopefully our back axle will be delivered end of the month so we can get back on the road.
Brian


----------



## Briarose

jarcadia said:


> Hi Briarose / Rita (zulurita) Do you think you could post address/directions for this vet please? We have found a good one just outside of Le Touquet which we have used in the past but this sounds even better. Briarose, can you tell us how much they are charging?
> Hopefully our back axle will be delivered end of the month so we can get back on the road.
> Brian


Hi if you go to the town centre you will see a car park (wish I could draw it LOL) there is a shoe shop just past the car park make sure that you have that behind you, then look to the right and follow the road it is not much more than a couple of hundred yards to the vets, there is a big sign outside on the wall, a green cross the address is 1 Rue De Neufchatel.

We didn't park on the car park but managed to get a space on the next street outside a baby clothes shop, on the opposide side from the baby shop is the patiserrie as I say you would be less than a 3-4 minute walk from there.

Hope that helps I am sure you couldn't find a nicer Vet, he charged me around 50 euros for both dogs including all treatments I was very pleased with that as expected to pay much more...........in fact had put aside 90 euros.


----------



## zulurita

Briarose said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the people whose dog reacted badly.
> 
> We did question our vet re the anti-rabies vaccination when they sent us a reminder just before the year was up!!
> 
> The vet said they like to make sure there are no problems getting into country!!! So pointed out DEFRA's response and validity date of vaccination.
> 
> We also had to be careful when treating our dog for heartworm, leishmaniasis (?spelling) as we too went to a vet in Benicassim but as it was winter we hadn't treated our dog before we left.
> 
> The Vet in Benicassim did tell us to space out the treatment so as not to overload the dogs immune system.
> 
> A collar is needed for the leishmaniasis and we get Stronghold for heartworm.
> Frontline Combo we buy in France as well, need a prescription from Vet in UK to buy it in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ref the heartworm the Vet in Portimao recommended that we have a blood test just to make sure they hadn't already picked it up (we had only been in the south for 24 hours approx) but he said if they had already picked it up they would react to the tablet and it could be fatal, so I decided to err on the side of caution and have the test, which he did in the surgery within minutes he said all was fine and then gave them a tablet each, I understand if I were to continue giving them the tablet once a month from now on I would have no probs if we return to Spain/Portugal next winter............I am now going to check that out with our own Vet next week as I don't want to overload them with tablets etc etc next time though I would def check all that before departure as I was in the dark this time.
> 
> I am now also aware of the caterpillar problem in pine forests (as I said in my other post today) but I am sure alot of people still don't realise that they are a potential killer...........worth mentioning all this in this sticky for other members to read.
Click to expand...

Briarose,

Do you remember what the tablets were that the vet gave you for the heartworm?

jarcadia,

There is a good Aire de Service opp the municipal campsite in Forges-les-Eaux with electric if you are staying overnight. There is also a Green Route not far away for cycling.

Vet tel number: +33235905555 if receptionist doesn't understand you ask for Dr. Patrick Pattyn.

We usually book our appt as it is easier, have called in on our way out and made appt but have also done this by telephone.


----------



## Briarose

> Do you remember what the tablets were that the vet gave you for the heartworm?


 Hi Rita the Vet gave me a piece of paper to give to my own Vet he has written down the following.

_Witness disofilariose blood test (merial) pills interception and colar sealibon_

There may be a odd letter that is wrong there as I can't quite decipher all of his writing esp on the disofilariosl :roll:


----------



## zulurita

Oh Dear! 

All Greek to me


----------



## javea

Following zulurita's advice on the website some time ago (thanks very much by the way!) I took our 2 cocker spaniels to the vet in Forges Les Eaux on our return from Spain at the end of March and I can't recommend them highly enough. Very nice people, both of them, and they are so kind to the dogs that it was not a problem at all. Go there and you won't have any worries.

Mike


----------



## zulurita

thats good Mike


----------



## Briarose

Hi Mike glad you found them excellent just as we did.

Rita you will have to email them and ask for commision ROFL next time we go we are defintely going to have a night or two on the aire there as the place was such a nice little town too.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have just booked Rolo in for his booster in a couple of weeks time, a good 14 days before due.....................just out of interest I noticed there are two expiry dates on the passport, one I think the 4th Aug and one two weeks later. I just wondered which is the one that the authorities go by or is it both ? I do know you can't go a day over the expiry date.


----------



## zulurita

Briarose,

Is that the anti rabies booster?

Looking at jabuliles pets passport, her last Nobivac Rabies booster entry is:

1. 07/08/07 (date given)
2. 07/08/09 (date expires! although vet says have to go day before)

Is that what you are looking at? as I cannot see two expiratory dates.

Jabulile had her first Anti rabies in 2001 when you only needed one injection when first starting the pets passport. Nowadays I believe they have two initial injections ? how far apart. Is that why there is two expiratory dates?

If in doubt double checking with the Veterinary surgery should clarify things. if you have booked Rolo in for 14 days before it is due you should be fine.


----------



## Briarose

Hi there were two dates on the passport the 1st jab and the 2nd as the 1st one was the 4th of Aug we have just had the vaccination done so all hopefully is well. This time the expiry date is in 3 years time......so will now have to keep an eye on whether 3 years is OK, although as I posted I did ask at the pet passport area at Calais and they said they go on the expiry date on the passport. I didn't think the price for the booster was bad at around £20.


----------



## Briarose

Hi I know this is actually a website for a vets in Staffs but it does have some simple explanation of the passport and where you can travel etc
http://www.poolhousevets.co.uk/companion_passport.html my dogs booster here was quite a bit cheaper so it just shows how vets can vary.

I still wish we could all have guidelines etc on the best way to prevent heartworm etc something I didn't even know about a few months ago, so if anyone comes across up to date info can you please post in this topic as the others are dropping down the page.

Mods please could we have a sticky on heartworm etc as it is very important to us pet owners. I have asked in a previous topic.


----------



## 121576

*rabies injections*

Hello,
i am quite confused,dogs passport is valid to 30/10/09,he had his last one on 31/10/07,merial animal health rabisin,underneath the expiry date is written (but advise annual boost) is the boost manditory?the vet tells me we will have to start all over again with that sort of delay he cant travel.Any advice will be very welcome as our first trip is booked for the end of may.
thank you .
Pete. :?


----------



## zulurita

*Re: rabies injections*



pursangmk2 said:


> Hello,
> i am quite confused,dogs passport is valid to 30/10/09,he had his last one on 31/10/07,merial animal health rabisin,underneath the expiry date is written (but advise annual boost) is the boost manditory?the vet tells me we will have to start all over again with that sort of delay he cant travel.Any advice will be very welcome as our first trip is booked for the end of may.
> thank you .
> Pete. :?


Hello Pete,

Your pets passport (I assume you mean the anti rabies vaccination) is valid until 30/10/09 so WILL BE OK .

As the vaccination was given on 31/10/07 it is a 2 year anti rabies vaccination.

YOU MUST make sure the booster anti rabies vacination is repeated BEFORE 31/10/09 otherwise yes you will have to repeat the whole saga of blood tests etc.

SO MAKE SURE the anti rabies vaccination is given at least by 30/10/09 or to be safe 2 days before due date.

Some vets do advise annual booster and in fact our vet usually sends us a yearly reminder. HOWEVER we have told our vet that this is unnecessary so the validity period as stated by the anti rabies vaccine is fine.

YOU ONLY NEED an annual booster if you stay in a country for 3 months or more (you are in France at least deemed to be resident if 3 months or more in the country). The pet then comes under their rules which is yearly vaccination.

All European countries that belong to the Pets Passport scheme accept our Blue Pets Passport.

On coming back to the UK the authorities at check in will check the Pets microchip number corresponds to that on the Pets Passport and will check that the Treatment for entering the UK has been done eg: Frontline and Drontal (tick & worm) and that the 24 to 48 hr window is adhered to.

They will also check that the anti rabies vaccination is within date. So for this year you are ok until 30/10/09.

Hope that info is ok for you.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Rita is right, I think where a lot of confusion comes in is that some vets suggest a yearly booster :roll: why I don't know ! I have discussed this with the vet we use in France also, and I think the problem is due to the requirements in other countries which only affects you if you live for 3 months or more in the said countries.

My second dog has a three year vaccination and I contacted DEFRA a couple of days ago to re check on the situation this is their reply today.



> Thank you for your e-mail received on the 7th April 2009.
> 
> For pets to be eligible for the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) they must have a valid rabies vaccination. Booster vaccinations are given as per the manufacturers data sheet provided with the vaccine. This can be between 1 to 3 years depending on the vaccine administered. Booster vaccinations are valid for entry to the UK and other EU countries from the date given provided they are given on time (according to the instructions in the vaccine manufacturer's data sheet where the previous vaccination was given). Please note that it is the "valid until" date written in the passport which is taken into account when travelling under the Pet Travel Scheme. If the revaccination date is missed the pet will not meet the conditions of the scheme and will have to be vaccinated and, for entry to the UK, blood tested again. The 6 month rule will then apply from the date the new blood sample is taken assuming the blood test result is satisfactory. If your pet always has the booster on time, it will not need a further blood test, or be subject to a further 6 months wait, provided your pet does not enter an unlisted country.


Just to add my other dog had a two year vaccination originally same vaccination as your dog, I have travelled up to that two year time with no problem at all, and the passport area for dogs at Calais also told me it is the valid until date they go by so you should have no problem at all, why oh why can't UK vets get this right and give out the correct advise.

The following is another email I have had regarding the three year vaccination



> Thankyou for your email.
> 
> The duration of immunity for Nobivac Rabies vaccination is 3 years, therefore a booster vaccination is required every three years. This has been the case since 25th October 2005. The rabies vaccinations your dog has received on 10/4/07 and 27/4/07 will expire 3 years after the date they were given. You have written that this is recorded on your passport as 9/4/10 and 26/4/10.
> 
> We would suggest that you contact DEFRA and your veterinary surgeon to ensure that your animal is correctly vaccinated with regards to regulations and requirements of the Pet Travel scheme.
> The contact details for DEFRA are www.defra.gov.uk and click on Pet Travel scheme or there is a helpline number 0870 241 1710.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Nadine Anderson BSc BVetMed MRCVS
> Companion Animal Veterinary Adviser


I suggest you also contact DEFRA as they will put your mind at rest. Merial was def the first vaccination my other dog had and it was indeed for two years, but he also now has the three yearly vaccination.

Just make sure that you have the booster done before 30/10/09 and you will be fine.


----------



## 121576

Briarose said:


> Hi Rita is right, I think where a lot of confusion comes in is that some vets suggest a yearly booster :roll: why I don't know ! I have discussed this with the vet we use in France also, and I think the problem is due to the requirements in other countries which only affects you if you live for 3 months or more in the said countries.
> 
> My second dog has a three year vaccination and I contacted DEFRA a couple of days ago to re check on the situation this is their reply today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail received on the 7th April 2009.
> 
> For pets to be eligible for the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) they must have a valid rabies vaccination. Booster vaccinations are given as per the manufacturers data sheet provided with the vaccine. This can be between 1 to 3 years depending on the vaccine administered. Booster vaccinations are valid for entry to the UK and other EU countries from the date given provided they are given on time (according to the instructions in the vaccine manufacturer's data sheet where the previous vaccination was given). Please note that it is the "valid until" date written in the passport which is taken into account when travelling under the Pet Travel Scheme. If the revaccination date is missed the pet will not meet the conditions of the scheme and will have to be vaccinated and, for entry to the UK, blood tested again. The 6 month rule will then apply from the date the new blood sample is taken assuming the blood test result is satisfactory. If your pet always has the booster on time, it will not need a further blood test, or be subject to a further 6 months wait, provided your pet does not enter an unlisted country.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add my other dog had a two year vaccination originally same vaccination as your dog, I have travelled up to that two year time with no problem at all, and the passport area for dogs at Calais also told me it is the valid until date they go by so you should have no problem at all, why oh why can't UK vets get this right and give out the correct advise.
> 
> The following is another email I have had regarding the three year vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your email.
> 
> The duration of immunity for Nobivac Rabies vaccination is 3 years, therefore a booster vaccination is required every three years. This has been the case since 25th October 2005. The rabies vaccinations your dog has received on 10/4/07 and 27/4/07 will expire 3 years after the date they were given. You have written that this is recorded on your passport as 9/4/10 and 26/4/10.
> 
> We would suggest that you contact DEFRA and your veterinary surgeon to ensure that your animal is correctly vaccinated with regards to regulations and requirements of the Pet Travel scheme.
> The contact details for DEFRA are www.defra.gov.uk and click on Pet Travel scheme or there is a helpline number 0870 241 1710.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Nadine Anderson BSc BVetMed MRCVS
> Companion Animal Veterinary Adviser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you also contact DEFRA as they will put your mind at rest. Merial was def the first vaccination my other dog had and it was indeed for two years, but he also now has the three yearly vaccination.
> 
> Just make sure that you have the booster done before 30/10/09 and you will be fine.
Click to expand...

 Thank you all for help,
i called defra and they could not understand why my local vet had advised me to have annual booster,defra told me to ignore it.Just comply to the expiry date.
Kind regards.
Pete.


----------



## Briarose

Hi ref Nobivac vaccination which is the one my youngest dog has had, I queried again the three year vaccination and have received the following reply..........this may help others.

*Edit to add this was the email I sent to them

_Hi thanks for the reply, I am sure that the dog is correctly vaccinated as we have already travelled twice with them..........it was the three year expiry that worried me.

Just as a matter of interest I presume only one booster will be needed, which date does that go on would it be the first vaccination or the second ? I have contacted DEFRA and they advised me that they go by the manufacturers data sheets...........so I assume as you are saying three years then three years is fine._

Dear ***********

The data sheet for Nobivac Rabies states a booster vaccination every 3 years. This is a single dose.

I am assuming that your dog was vaccinated with two doses initally because he was either:
a) a young animal below three months of age at the first vaccination on 10/4/07 or
b) your veterinary practice gives two vaccines for the initial vaccine cours. This can be helpful in young animals to ensure that the animal reaches the correct titre level when blood tested for the Pet Travel Scheme.

The booster would be due by the day before the expiry of the second vaccination which was 27/4/07 ie. 26/4/10.

Yours sincerely

Nadine Anderson BSc BVetMed MRCVS


----------



## zulurita

Our new puppy has had two rabies vaccinations (vet thought it was best as she was so young).

I wondered if the booster would be due from the 1st or 2nd so now I know its from the 2nd.

Jabuliles rabies vac lasts for 3 years but I see the puppy's last only for two years. 
Perhaps again becasue she is young or just that it was the only rabies vac they had at the surgery, who knows, they don't seem to mention details like that at the vet surgery.

We just pay the bills :wink: It would be nice though if the surgery/vet could ask which we wanted, 2 or 3 years.


----------

